# What type of Bigsby should I put on my Tele?



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

What type of Bigsby should I put on my Tele? I'm looking for the setup that works the best and I was wondering if anyone here has any experience with Tele's with Bigsbys. I've seen them with a fender logo and with a Bigsby logo as well. Is there a difference other than the logo? Also, I've seen what looks like a standard bridge with some of them and what looks like a specilized bridge with others. Anyone have any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You have to get a Tele kit that includes a new bridge. Pretty extensive mod

Bigsby B5. Telecaster Vibrato Kit.

PROJECT TELECASTER - BIGSBY GALLERY


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Well worth the time and effort....there's something extra special about a Bigsby equipped tele....must be all the extra metal or something....they really pop.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

if you have an ashtray bridge, go for the B5 and notch out the back of the bridge -









vibramate makes a kit that doesn't require drilling....


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

The two basic choices:

B5 Tele kit. Note the Jaguar/Jazzmaster bridge. That is integral to this setup as it rocks back and forth as needed by the Bigsby.









B16 - Big and ugly









The next question is why you want to go Bigsby on a Tele?

I had a 72 Tele with the factory installed Bigsby for a number of years. It was a really hard guitar to bond with. The tone was never quite there, setup was a headache, the vibrato action was nothing to write home about and string changes were more hassle than it was worth. The only upside was that it was not the FOTM at the time and even Fender wasn't making anything like it. This meant that I was the only kid on the block with one and very few others had any idea of what it was.

That particular guitar had one weird anomaly that nobody could figure out. If the guitar was tuned down a half step, it had a tendency to break D strings at the bridge. There were no burrs on that bridge piece. Record time for the quickest break was two hours.

When I went over to Strats in the mid 80s, the Tele got relegated to the closet. It got pulled out for the occasional country gig only because a Telecaster "looks" more country than a Strat. Finally sold it about ten years ago. I don't miss it at all. I still keep a Tele on hand but it's a newer one without a Bigsby and I love it.

YMMV.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

A stetsbar

Stetsbar

Kicks a Bigsby's ass in every way (except maybe looks)











matt


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

bobb said:


> The next question is why you want to go Bigsby on a Tele?


The reason I'm looking into a Bigsby for my Tele is because I love the Bigsby on my Gretsch and when I switch to the Tele I go to reach for the Bigsby arm and it's not there. I am worried that it is going to mess with the tone, as I'm really happy with it already, but I'm willing to experiment. I think the B5 with the Jazzmaster bridge is looking like something I might want to try.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

mrmatt1972 said:


> A stetsbar
> 
> Stetsbar
> 
> ...


Looks like it might be a nice option, but I just can't handle the look of it. I know it should be all about the tone, but...


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

snacker said:


> vibramate makes a kit that doesn't require drilling....


Yeah, I remember someone posting about that a little while ago. I'm going to look into that. It would be a shame to drill a bunch of holes into that 1 piece swamp ash body.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Personally, I like the looks of the F Bigsby over the standard on a Tele.

Fender Bigsby


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ever give a thought to a Bigsby Palm-Pedal? Bigsby Palm Pedals


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Ever give a thought to a Bigsby Palm-Pedal? Bigsby Palm Pedals


Those look really cool! I bet they would be great for coping the pedal-steel licks. I mostly use the Bigsby for subtle shimmers on chords so I think a traditional Bigsby would suit me better though.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

bobb said:


> Personally, I like the looks of the F Bigsby over the standard on a Tele.
> 
> Fender Bigsby


Yeah, I think you may be right...


----------

